# WoW error #134



## Zorano (Jul 6, 2009)

So it seems so far there has been to answer to alot of folks that are getting this error on the WoW tech forums so I figured I would post here to see if anyone could help out. I have included a log of the error also in the hope that it helps. A quick run down on what I have done to try and resolve this error.

1. 2 new sticks of Ram (Kingston)
2. ran system checks on temp to make sure not overheating
3. Updated DirectX and video drivers
4. Tried a different Video card completely
5. Uninstalled the game/Defragged the hard drive and completely reinstalled the game
6. Ran several scans for Trojans/Viruses

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


```
World of WarCraft (build 9947) 

Exe: C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
Time: Jul 4, 2009 8:32:57.500 PM 
User: Chesley 
Computer: KIMDANA 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

This application has encountered a critical error: 

ERROR #134 (0x85100086) Fatal Condition 
Program: C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 

Failed to read file WORLD\WMO\NORTHREND\DALARAN\ND_DALARAN_031.wmo. 

Debug Details: 

[2] err=0 text=SFileReadFile - WORLD\WMO\NORTHREND\DALARAN\ND_DALARAN_031.wmo - Data\patch.MPQ 
[1] err=0 text=ReadSectors/DecompressData failed 
[0] err=0 text=ReadSectors/DecompressData failed 



WoWBuild: 9947 
Settings: 
SET locale "enUS" 
SET realmList "us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com" 
SET patchlist "us.version.worldofwarcraft.com" 
SET coresDetected "2" 
SET hwDetect "0" 
SET gxResolution "1280x1024" 
SET gxRefresh "60" 
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000" 
SET gxFixLag "0" 
SET videoOptionsVersion "2" 
SET movie "0" 
SET Gamma "1.000000" 
SET readTOS "1" 
SET readEULA "1" 
SET showToolsUI "1" 
SET accounttype "LK" 
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814" 
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "SB Live! Wave Device" 
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861" 
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814" 
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861" 
SET Sound_MasterVolume "0.30000001192093" 
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046" 
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.40000000596046" 
SET Sound_ZoneM*%@@%oDelay "1" 
SET farclip "727" 
SET weatherDensity "0" 
SET ffxGlow "0" 
SET ffxDeath "0" 
SET realmName "Kul Tiras" 
SET gameTip "129" 
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "System Default" 
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "System Default" 
SET checkAddonVersion "0" 
SET Sound_OutputDriverIndex "1" 
SET mouseSpeed "1.5" 
SET componentTextureLevel "9" 
SET specular "1" 
SET groundEffectDensity "24" 
SET projectedTextures "1" 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

---------------------------------------- 
Stack Trace (Manual) 
---------------------------------------- 

Address Frame Logical addr Module 

Showing 24/24 threads... 

--- Thread ID: 2668 --- 
7C802455 0019FD48 0001:00001455 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
0046E92D 0019FD54 0001:0006D92D C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
007DAE85 0019FD64 0001:003D9E85 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
0050FF6E 0019FD74 0001:0010EF6E C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00516D9A 0019FDB0 0001:00115D9A C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00517B5C 0019FDC0 0001:00116B5C C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
005224E9 0019FDE0 0001:001214E9 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
004E33F7 0019FDF8 0001:000E23F7 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00403174 0019FE50 0001:00002174 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00835BFD 0019FE90 0001:00434BFD C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00833D48 0019FF0C 0001:00432D48 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00833F11 0019FF24 0001:00432F11 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00406C7D 0019FFC0 0001:00005C7D C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
7C817077 0019FFF0 0001:00016077 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 2732 --- 
7C802455 027DFF4C 0001:00001455 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
004245E4 027DFF74 0001:000235E4 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
008D967F 027DFFAC 0001:004D867F C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
008D9724 027DFFEC 0001:004D8724 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 

--- Thread ID: 544 [Current Thread] --- 
0053E085 01E4FA40 0001:0013D085 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
0045603B 01E4FB64 0001:0005503B C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
007DA9D9 01E4FF98 0001:003D99D9 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
0053BBE7 01E4FFB4 0001:0013ABE7 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
7C80B729 01E4FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 2960 --- 
7C802542 03DAFF70 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
00540210 03DAFF80 0001:0013F210 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00477D72 03DAFF98 0001:00076D72 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
0053BBE7 03DAFFB4 0001:0013ABE7 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
7C80B729 03DAFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 2580 --- 
7C80A115 0623FF88 0001:00009115 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
72D2312A 0623FFB4 0001:0000212A C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv 
7C80B729 0623FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 2532 --- 
7C80A115 063AFE40 0001:00009115 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
73F114A2 063AFE58 0001:000004A2 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll 
73F12862 063AFF78 0001:00001862 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll 
73F198DF 063AFF98 0001:000088DF C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll 
73F12896 063AFFB4 0001:00001896 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll 
7C80B729 063AFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 2968 --- 
7C80A115 0661FE48 0001:00009115 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
73F114A2 0661FE60 0001:000004A2 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll 
73F12862 0661FF80 0001:00001862 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll 
73F1292B 0661FFB4 0001:0000192B C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll 
7C80B729 0661FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 2972 --- 
7C802455 0678FF94 0001:00001455 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
008552DD 0678FFA0 0001:004542DD C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00855B0C 0678FFB4 0001:00454B0C C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
7C80B729 0678FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 3852 --- 
7C802455 068FFF94 0001:00001455 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
008552DD 068FFFA0 0001:004542DD C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00855B0C 068FFFB4 0001:00454B0C C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
7C80B729 068FFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 2988 --- 
7C802455 06A6FF94 0001:00001455 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
008552DD 06A6FFA0 0001:004542DD C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00855B0C 06A6FFB4 0001:00454B0C C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
7C80B729 06A6FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 3064 --- 
7C802455 06BDFF94 0001:00001455 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
008552DD 06BDFFA0 0001:004542DD C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00855B0C 06BDFFB4 0001:00454B0C C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
7C80B729 06BDFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 2100 --- 
7C802542 07EAFF74 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
00540210 07EAFF84 0001:0013F210 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
007ADA89 07EAFFB4 0001:003ACA89 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
7C80B729 07EAFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 2500 --- 
7C802542 082DFF64 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
00540210 082DFF74 0001:0013F210 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00462125 082DFF8C 0001:00061125 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00462291 082DFF98 0001:00061291 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
0053BBE7 082DFFB4 0001:0013ABE7 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
7C80B729 082DFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 648 --- 
7C80A115 0844FD34 0001:00009115 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
0046293B 0844FF8C 0001:0006193B C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
004620CE 0844FF98 0001:000610CE C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
0053BBE7 0844FFB4 0001:0013ABE7 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
7C80B729 0844FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 2224 --- 
7E4195F9 0B45FF14 0001:000085F9 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll 
7E4196A8 0B45FF30 0001:000086A8 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll 
004415D9 0B45FF60 0001:000405D9 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
004425DA 0B45FF74 0001:000415DA C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
008D967F 0B45FFAC 0001:004D867F C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
008D9724 0B45FFEC 0001:004D8724 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 

--- Thread ID: 1208 --- 
71A55FA7 0BD4FC04 0001:00004FA7 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll 
71AB314F 0BD4FC54 0001:0000214F C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll 
3D93E99F 0BD4FFAC 0001:0000D99F C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll 
3D95DEDB 0BD4FFB4 0001:0002CEDB C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll 
7C80B729 0BD4FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 1304 --- 
7C80B729 0BEBFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 2364 --- 
7C802542 0C26FF74 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
00895FF5 0C26FF90 0001:00494FF5 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
0085547A 0C26FFA0 0001:0045447A C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00855AD0 0C26FFB4 0001:00454AD0 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
7C80B729 0C26FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 252 --- 
7E4195F9 0C3DFF14 0001:000085F9 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll 
7E4196A8 0C3DFF30 0001:000086A8 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll 
004415D9 0C3DFF60 0001:000405D9 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
004425DA 0C3DFF74 0001:000415DA C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
008D967F 0C3DFFAC 0001:004D867F C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
008D9724 0C3DFFEC 0001:004D8724 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 

--- Thread ID: 2036 --- 
7C802542 0C7BFF74 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
00895FF5 0C7BFF90 0001:00494FF5 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
0085547A 0C7BFFA0 0001:0045447A C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
00855AD0 0C7BFFB4 0001:00454AD0 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
7C80B729 0C7BFFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 428 --- 
7E4195F9 0C64FF14 0001:000085F9 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll 
7E4196A8 0C64FF30 0001:000086A8 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll 
004415D9 0C64FF60 0001:000405D9 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
004425DA 0C64FF74 0001:000415DA C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
008D967F 0C64FFAC 0001:004D867F C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
008D9724 0C64FFEC 0001:004D8724 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 

--- Thread ID: 2948 --- 
7C802542 0F49FF78 0001:00001542 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
00540210 0F49FF88 0001:0013F210 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
008F15C6 0F49FF98 0001:004F05C6 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
0053BBE7 0F49FFB4 0001:0013ABE7 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
7C80B729 0F49FFEC 0001:0000A729 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 

--- Thread ID: 1668 --- 
7E4195F9 0F8DFF14 0001:000085F9 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll 
7E4196A8 0F8DFF30 0001:000086A8 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll 
004415D9 0F8DFF60 0001:000405D9 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
004425DA 0F8DFF74 0001:000415DA C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
008D967F 0F8DFFAC 0001:004D867F C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
008D9724 0F8DFFEC 0001:004D8724 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 

--- Thread ID: 2352 --- 
7E4195F9 2353FF14 0001:000085F9 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll 
7E4196A8 2353FF30 0001:000086A8 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll 
004415D9 2353FF60 0001:000405D9 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
004425DA 2353FF74 0001:000415DA C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
008D967F 2353FFAC 0001:004D867F C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
008D9724 2353FFEC 0001:004D8724 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 

---------------------------------------- 
Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL) 
---------------------------------------- 

Showing 24/24 threads... 

--- Thread ID: 2668 --- 
7C802455 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x00000001,0x0019FD64,0x007DAE85,0x00000001) 
0046E92D WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x1C235B38,0x0019FD74,0x0050FF6E) 
007DAE85 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x13AD3CA8,0x1C4CBEC8,0x0019FDB0,0x00516D9A) 
0050FF6E WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0000001F,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000) 
00516D9A WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x0000023B,0x0019FDE0,0x005224E9) 
00517B5C WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x00000001,0x11F78808,0x11F78808) 
005224E9 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x045D20D6,0x0000023B,0x00000154,0x00000004) 
004E33F7 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x045D20D6,0x01066A14,0x0000023B,0x00000001) 
00403174 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0019FE6C,0x00000001,0x0296BA58,0x00000000) 
00835BFD WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0296BC74,0x00000A28,0x00000002,0x00000001) 
00833D48 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x00406C02,0x00000001,0x00000001) 
00833F11 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0040AFD9,0x00400000,0x00000000,0x001C233D) 
00406C7D WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x80000001,0x0012BF70,0x7FFDC000,0x805512FA) 
7C817077 kernel32.dll RegisterWaitForInputIdle+73 (0x00401000,0x00000000,0x78746341,0x00000020) 

--- Thread ID: 2732 --- 
7C802455 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x00000064,0x4EB42C5D,0x027CC918,0x027CC8B8) 
004245E4 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x027CC8B8,0xFFB26FE3,0x4EB42C5D,0x027CC918) 
008D967F WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x68428C36,0x7C80B729,0x027CC918,0x4EB42C5D) 
008D9724 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x006E0075,0x002E0061,0x0073006D,0x00740073) 
004C005C WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000) 

--- Thread ID: 544 [Current Thread] --- 

--- Thread ID: 2960 --- 
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000020E4,0xFFFFFFFF,0x03DAFF98,0x00477D72) 
00540210 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x01072010,0x00000B90,0x00477D10) 
00477D72 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x01072010,0x00000020,0x00000000,0x02DEE450) 
0053BBE7 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000021E4,0x00000020,0x00000000,0x02DEE450) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x0053BB90,0x02DEE450,0x00000000,0x00000008) 

--- Thread ID: 2580 --- 
7C80A115 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000002,0x0623FFA4,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF) 
72D2312A wdmaud.drv midMessage+840 (0x00000000,0x00000000,0x001C0000,0x00000000) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x72D230E8,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000) 

--- Thread ID: 2532 --- 
7C80A115 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000040,0x063AFE78,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF) 
73F114A2 dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000040,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x063AFE78) 
73F12862 dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x0000003F,0x043062B8,0x063AFF94) 
73F198DF dsound.dll DirectSoundCreate+20900 (0x04302388,0x0430626C,0x73F1B2E9,0x0019F740) 
73F12896 dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0430626C,0x04302388,0x0019F740,0x0430626C) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x73F1B2A1,0x0430626C,0x00000000,0x00000008) 

--- Thread ID: 2968 --- 
7C80A115 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000001,0x0661FE80,0x00000000,0x000001F4) 
73F114A2 dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x000001F4,0x00000000,0x0661FE80) 
73F12862 dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000001F4,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000) 
73F1292B dsound.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x04301EFC,0x01000001,0x0019F538,0x04301EFC) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x73F1B2A1,0x04301EFC,0x00000000,0x00000000) 

--- Thread ID: 2972 --- 
7C802455 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x0000000A,0x0678FFB4,0x00855B0C,0x0000000A) 
008552DD WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0000000A,0x7C911028,0x00000B9C,0x0678FFEC) 
00855B0C WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x049411A0,0x0019F52C,0x7C911028,0x049411A0) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x00855A90,0x049411A0,0x00000000,0x00000000) 

--- Thread ID: 3852 --- 
7C802455 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x0000000A,0x068FFFB4,0x00855B0C,0x0000000A) 
008552DD WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0000000A,0x00000000,0x00000F0C,0x068FFFEC) 
00855B0C WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x04B34628,0x7C91043E,0x00000000,0x04B34628) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x00855A90,0x04B34628,0x00000000,0x00000000) 

--- Thread ID: 2988 --- 
7C802455 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x0000000A,0x06A6FFB4,0x00855B0C,0x0000000A) 
008552DD WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0000000A,0x7C910222,0x00000BAC,0x06A6FFEC) 
00855B0C WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x04B7C810,0x0019F52C,0x7C910222,0x04B7C810) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x00855A90,0x04B7C810,0x00000000,0x00000000) 

--- Thread ID: 3064 --- 
7C802455 kernel32.dll Sleep+15 (0x0000000A,0x06BDFFB4,0x00855B0C,0x0000000A) 
008552DD WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0000000A,0x00000000,0x00000BF8,0x06BDFFEC) 
00855B0C WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x04B2BFA8,0x7C91043E,0x00000000,0x04B2BFA8) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x00855A90,0x04B2BFA8,0x00000000,0x00000008) 

--- Thread ID: 2100 --- 
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000020F4,0xFFFFFFFF,0x07EAFFB4,0x007ADA89) 
00540210 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000834,0x007AD8B0,0x00000000) 
007ADA89 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000023D0,0x00000E4D,0x106ADD98,0x0785D428) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x0053BB90,0x0785D428,0x00000000,0x08010000) 

--- Thread ID: 2500 --- 
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x000023E0,0x000003E8,0x082DFF8C,0x00462125) 
00540210 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000003E8,0x000009C4,0x00462280,0x0788B2C8) 
00462125 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x082DFFB4,0x0053BBE7,0x0788B2C8) 
00462291 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0788B2C8,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x0788BBB0) 
0053BBE7 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00002480,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x0788BBB0) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x0053BB90,0x0788BBB0,0x00000000,0x00000000) 

--- Thread ID: 648 --- 
7C80A115 kernel32.dll WaitForMultipleObjects+24 (0x00000002,0x0844FE58,0x00000000,0x000001F4) 
0046293B WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x004620C0,0x0844FFB4,0x0053BBE7,0x0788B2B8) 
004620CE WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0788B2B8,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x0788BBC8) 
0053BBE7 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00002484,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x0788BBC8) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x0053BB90,0x0788BBC8,0x00000000,0x00000000) 

--- Thread ID: 2224 --- 
7E4195F9 USER32.dll GetLastInputInfo+261 (0x00000002,0x0B45FF58,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000) 
7E4196A8 USER32.dll MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+31 (0x00000002,0x0B45FF58,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF) 
004415D9 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0106A1D0,0x00000000,0x09A7F430,0x0B45FFAC) 
004425DA WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x09939290,0xF68A6FE3,0x00000000,0x09A7F430) 
008D967F WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x7C80B729,0x09A7F430,0x00000000) 
008D9724 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x008D96A5,0x09A7F430,0x00000000,0x00000008) 

--- Thread ID: 1208 --- 
71A55FA7 mswsock.dll <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000001,0x0BD4FE84,0x0BD4FC7C,0x0BD4FD80) 
71AB314F WS2_32.dll select+167 (0x00000001,0x0BD4FE84,0x0BD4FC7C,0x0BD4FD80) 
3D93E99F WININET.dll Ordinal346+1700 (0x0BD4FFEC,0x7C80B729,0x00263C38,0x0019F25C) 
3D95DEDB WININET.dll InternetSetStatusCallback+483 (0x00263C38,0x0019F25C,0x00000040,0x00263C38) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x3D95DECE,0x00263C38,0x00000000,0x00000000) 

--- Thread ID: 1304 --- 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x7C927EDB,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x00000000) 

--- Thread ID: 2364 --- 
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x00002604,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x02CEEB64) 
00895FF5 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x09C87850,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0C26FFB4,0x00855AD0) 
0085547A WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x09C87850,0x4E554F53,0x0000093C,0x0C26FFEC) 
00855AD0 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x02CEEB64,0x00000000,0x4E554F53,0x02CEEB64) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x00855A90,0x02CEEB64,0x00000000,0x00000000) 

--- Thread ID: 252 --- 
7E4195F9 USER32.dll GetLastInputInfo+261 (0x00000002,0x0C3DFF58,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000) 
7E4196A8 USER32.dll MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+31 (0x00000002,0x0C3DFF58,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF) 
004415D9 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0106A218,0x00000000,0x09BDD8E8,0x0C3DFFAC) 
004425DA WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0A02BB00,0xF1F26FE3,0x00000000,0x09BDD8E8) 
008D967F WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x7C80B729,0x09BDD8E8,0x00000000) 
008D9724 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x008D96A5,0x09BDD8E8,0x00000000,0x00000008) 

--- Thread ID: 2036 --- 
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x0000263C,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000,0x04B2186C) 
00895FF5 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x048B6FF0,0xFFFFFFFF,0x0C7BFFB4,0x00855AD0) 
0085547A WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x048B6FF0,0x00000000,0x000007F4,0x0C7BFFEC) 
00855AD0 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x04B2186C,0x00000000,0x00000000,0x04B2186C) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x00855A90,0x04B2186C,0x00000000,0x00000008) 

--- Thread ID: 428 --- 
7E4195F9 USER32.dll GetLastInputInfo+261 (0x00000002,0x0C64FF58,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000) 
7E4196A8 USER32.dll MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+31 (0x00000002,0x0C64FF58,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF) 
004415D9 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0106A278,0x00000000,0x09C8EFF0,0x0C64FFAC) 
004425DA WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x09D10F40,0xF1AB6FE3,0x00000000,0x09C8EFF0) 
008D967F WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000000,0x7C80B729,0x09C8EFF0,0x00000000) 
008D9724 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x008D96A5,0x09C8EFF0,0x00000000,0x00000000) 

--- Thread ID: 2948 --- 
7C802542 kernel32.dll WaitForSingleObject+18 (0x00002698,0x00000064,0x0F49FF98,0x008F15C6) 
00540210 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x00000064,0x008F15B0,0x0F49FFB4,0x0053BBE7) 
008F15C6 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0A4BDD00,0x00000000,0x00000008,0x09D10A60) 
0053BBE7 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x000026B0,0x00000000,0x00000008,0x09D10A60) 
7C80B729 kernel32.dll GetModuleFileNameA+442 (0x0053BB90,0x09D10A60,0x00000000,0x00000000) 

--- Thread ID: 1668 --- 
7E4195F9 USER32.dll GetLastInputInfo+261 (0x00000002,0x0F8DFF58,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000) 
7E4196A8 USER32.dll MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+31 (0x00000002,0x0F8DFF58,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF) 
004415D9 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0106A2D8,0x008DAB1A,0x0A4CB3B0,0x0F8DFFAC) 
004425DA WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x09B9F648,0xF2426FE3,0x008DAB1A,0x0A4CB3B0) 
008D967F WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x082DE10C,0x7C80B729,0x0A4CB3B0,0x008DAB1A) 
008D9724 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x008D96A5,0x0A4CB3B0,0x00000000,0x14C40000) 

--- Thread ID: 2352 --- 
7E4195F9 USER32.dll GetLastInputInfo+261 (0x00000002,0x2353FF58,0xFFFFFFFF,0x00000000) 
7E4196A8 USER32.dll MsgWaitForMultipleObjects+31 (0x00000002,0x2353FF58,0x00000000,0xFFFFFFFF) 
004415D9 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x0106A320,0xBABD2F42,0x11A5C9F8,0x2353FFAC) 
004425DA WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x09BE0238,0xDE9C6FE3,0xBABD2F42,0x11A5C9F8) 
008D967F WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x399D1FD0,0x7C80B729,0x11A5C9F8,0xBABD2F42) 
008D9724 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x008D96A5,0x11A5C9F8,0x00000000,0x0EC00000) 


---------------------------------------- 
Loaded Modules 
---------------------------------------- 

0x003B0000 - 0x003B9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Normaliz.dll 
0x00400000 - 0x01758000 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe 
0x03A60000 - 0x03B2E000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll 
0x0F4E0000 - 0x0F5F5000 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\dbghelp.dll 
0x10000000 - 0x10069000 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\DivxDecoder.dll 
0x3D930000 - 0x3DA16000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll 
0x3DFD0000 - 0x3E1B8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll 
0x4FDD0000 - 0x4FF76000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll 
0x5AD70000 - 0x5ADA8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll 
0x5B0A0000 - 0x5B0A7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll 
0x5B860000 - 0x5B8B5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll 
0x5CD70000 - 0x5CD77000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll 
0x5D090000 - 0x5D12A000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll 
0x5ED00000 - 0x5EDCC000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OPENGL32.dll 
0x662B0000 - 0x66308000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll 
0x68000000 - 0x68036000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll 
0x68B20000 - 0x68B40000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GLU32.dll 
0x6CE10000 - 0x6CE48000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DINPUT8.dll 
0x6D990000 - 0x6D996000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll 
0x6E610000 - 0x6E67B000 C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\ENGINE\16.5.0.135\ASOEHOOK.DLL 
0x71A50000 - 0x71A8F000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll 
0x71A90000 - 0x71A98000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll 
0x71AA0000 - 0x71AA8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll 
0x71AB0000 - 0x71AC7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll 
0x71BF0000 - 0x71C03000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMLIB.dll 
0x722B0000 - 0x722B5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\sensapi.dll 
0x72D10000 - 0x72D18000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv 
0x72D20000 - 0x72D29000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv 
0x73760000 - 0x737AB000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DDRAW.dll 
0x73BC0000 - 0x73BC6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll 
0x73EE0000 - 0x73EE4000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\KsUser.dll 
0x73F10000 - 0x73F6C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll 
0x74720000 - 0x7476C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll 
0x755C0000 - 0x755EE000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime 
0x76390000 - 0x763AD000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.dll 
0x769C0000 - 0x76A74000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll 
0x76B40000 - 0x76B6D000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll 
0x76C30000 - 0x76C5E000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll 
0x76C90000 - 0x76CB8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll 
0x76D60000 - 0x76D79000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll 
0x76E80000 - 0x76E8E000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll 
0x76E90000 - 0x76EA2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll 
0x76EB0000 - 0x76EDF000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\TAPI32.dll 
0x76EE0000 - 0x76F1C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RASAPI32.dll 
0x76F20000 - 0x76F47000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll 
0x76F60000 - 0x76F8C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll 
0x76FB0000 - 0x76FB8000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll 
0x76FC0000 - 0x76FC6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll 
0x77120000 - 0x771AB000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll 
0x773D0000 - 0x774D3000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.5512_x-ww_35d4ce83\comctl32.dll 
0x774E0000 - 0x7761D000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll 
0x77690000 - 0x776B1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTMARTA.DLL 
0x77920000 - 0x77A13000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll 
0x77A80000 - 0x77B15000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll 
0x77B20000 - 0x77B32000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll 
0x77BD0000 - 0x77BD7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll 
0x77BE0000 - 0x77BF5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll 
0x77C00000 - 0x77C08000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll 
0x77C10000 - 0x77C68000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll 
0x77C70000 - 0x77C94000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll 
0x77DD0000 - 0x77E6B000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll 
0x77E70000 - 0x77F02000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll 
0x77F10000 - 0x77F59000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll 
0x77F60000 - 0x77FD6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll 
0x77FE0000 - 0x77FF1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll 
0x78130000 - 0x78261000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll 
0x7C800000 - 0x7C8F6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll 
0x7C900000 - 0x7C9B2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll 
0x7C9C0000 - 0x7D1D7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll 
0x7E410000 - 0x7E4A1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll 


---------------------------------------- 
Memory Dump 
---------------------------------------- 

Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 01E4E464) 

* = addr ** * 
01E4E460: 64 E4 E4 01 98 27 00 00 02 00 00 00 BC 3A 54 00 d....'.......:T. 
01E4E470: 64 E4 E4 01 78 E4 E4 01 04 F2 E4 01 83 D9 53 00 d...x.........S. 
01E4E480: 01 00 6E 00 D0 C6 53 00 98 27 00 00 03 00 00 00 ..n...S..'...... 
01E4E490: 00 00 00 00 7C 73 98 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....|s.......... 
01E4E4A0: 60 34 88 FE 8B 45 23 F9 BA 5F 90 3A 0B 32 96 F3 `4...E#.._.:.2.. 
01E4E4B0: 54 90 28 47 A1 0F 14 0F 0F 39 FE 97 FF BB C1 FF T.(G.....9...... 
01E4E4C0: A3 D0 DF F7 CD F7 AE 6B 87 3A D6 E4 7A 7A DA 89 .......k.:..zz.. 
01E4E4D0: 9A B9 21 EB 14 F8 DE E6 F8 E8 CB 25 FC E5 F1 BF ..!........%.... 
01E4E4E0: D9 1E 22 5F CF 45 22 D0 8F C9 9E DF EE AE 1B A5 .."_.E"......... 
01E4E4F0: 07 48 32 D9 B5 DA 6D 3F 40 8E BD FD F6 D6 B6 65 [email protected] 
01E4E500: F6 3F CE 3D BB 75 E8 0F 9D F6 30 DD D7 D2 74 C5 .?.=.u....0...t. 
01E4E510: 0C E7 88 06 25 DD E4 CE 8C E5 E2 8D DF FF 6D D1 ....%.........m. 
01E4E520: 7F CB E5 7F C0 5F D9 0C EB 81 93 65 3A 3B FA 23 ....._.....e:;.# 
01E4E530: 12 9C E3 F0 61 5F F3 06 A7 5F A3 88 CF 04 17 F1 ....a_..._...... 
01E4E540: 97 CB FF 19 AA 62 9A E1 7E 9A 80 68 A8 A9 A9 09 .....b..~..h.... 
01E4E550: 43 9C 86 08 7D 6A 25 6F E0 23 CF F4 0F FE 5B 0E C...}j%o.#....[. 
01E4E560: FF 6B AD 2C 03 F4 5B 30 00 00 00 00 8C E5 E4 01 .k.,..[0........ 
01E4E570: 33 73 2B FC B8 E5 E4 01 1A AB 8D 00 98 E5 E4 01 3s+............. 
01E4E580: E0 EB E4 01 00 00 00 00 CC E5 E4 01 03 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E590: B6 00 00 00 E0 EB E4 01 6D ED E4 01 53 00 00 00 ........m...S... 
01E4E5A0: 54 68 69 73 20 61 70 70 6C 69 63 61 74 69 6F 6E This application 
01E4E5B0: 20 68 61 73 20 65 6E 63 6F 75 6E 74 65 72 65 64 has encountered 
01E4E5C0: 20 61 20 63 72 69 74 69 63 61 6C 20 65 72 72 6F a critical erro 
01E4E5D0: 72 3A 0A 0A 45 52 52 4F 52 20 23 31 33 34 20 28 r:..ERROR #134 ( 
01E4E5E0: 30 78 38 35 31 30 30 30 38 36 29 20 46 61 74 61 0x85100086) Fata 
01E4E5F0: 6C 20 43 6F 6E 64 69 74 69 6F 6E 0A 50 72 6F 67 l Condition.Prog 
01E4E600: 72 61 6D 3A 09 43 3A 5C 50 72 6F 67 72 61 6D 20 ram:.C:\Program 
01E4E610: 46 69 6C 65 73 5C 57 6F 72 6C 64 20 6F 66 20 57 Files\World of W 
01E4E620: 61 72 63 72 61 66 74 5C 57 6F 57 2E 65 78 65 0A arcraft\WoW.exe. 
01E4E630: 0A 46 61 69 6C 65 64 20 74 6F 20 72 65 61 64 20 .Failed to read 
01E4E640: 66 69 6C 65 20 57 4F 52 4C 44 5C 57 4D 4F 5C 4E file WORLD\WMO\N 
01E4E650: 4F 52 54 48 52 45 4E 44 5C 44 41 4C 41 52 41 4E ORTHREND\DALARAN 
01E4E660: 5C 4E 44 5F 44 41 4C 41 52 41 4E 5F 30 33 31 2E \ND_DALARAN_031. 
01E4E670: 77 6D 6F 2E 0A 0A 44 65 62 75 67 20 44 65 74 61 wmo...Debug Deta 
01E4E680: 69 6C 73 3A 0A 0A 5B 32 5D 20 65 72 72 3D 30 20 ils:..[2] err=0 
01E4E690: 74 65 78 74 3D 53 46 69 6C 65 52 65 61 64 46 69 text=SFileReadFi 
01E4E6A0: 6C 65 20 2D 20 57 4F 52 4C 44 5C 57 4D 4F 5C 4E le - WORLD\WMO\N 
01E4E6B0: 4F 52 54 48 52 45 4E 44 5C 44 41 4C 41 52 41 4E ORTHREND\DALARAN 
01E4E6C0: 5C 4E 44 5F 44 41 4C 41 52 41 4E 5F 30 33 31 2E \ND_DALARAN_031. 
01E4E6D0: 77 6D 6F 20 2D 20 44 61 74 61 5C 70 61 74 63 68 wmo - Data\patch 
01E4E6E0: 2E 4D 50 51 0A 5B 31 5D 20 65 72 72 3D 30 20 74 .MPQ.[1] err=0 t 
01E4E6F0: 65 78 74 3D 52 65 61 64 53 65 63 74 6F 72 73 2F ext=ReadSectors/ 
01E4E700: 44 65 63 6F 6D 70 72 65 73 73 44 61 74 61 20 66 DecompressData f 
01E4E710: 61 69 6C 65 64 0A 5B 30 5D 20 65 72 72 3D 30 20 ailed.[0] err=0 
01E4E720: 74 65 78 74 3D 52 65 61 64 53 65 63 74 6F 72 73 text=ReadSectors 
01E4*@!0: 2F 44 65 63 6F 6D 70 72 65 73 73 44 61 74 61 20 /DecompressData 
01E4E740: 66 61 69 6C 65 64 0A 0A 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 failed.......... 
01E4E750: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E760: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E770: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E780: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E790: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E7A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E7B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E7C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E7D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E7E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E7F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E800: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E810: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E820: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E830: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E840: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E850: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................ 
01E4E860: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
```


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Zorano, Welcome to TSF.

Have you tried contacting customer support about the problem? - They probably know best what to do about the error.


----------



## Zorano (Jul 6, 2009)

I have. Also there have been multiple posts on their forum Tech issues and it seems nothing has resolved the issue as I have tried every thing posted so far. It seems the WoW info keeps getting "corrupted" since when I run their repair tool it says it needs to back the data up to a 3.0 version and I need to reinstall the later patchs from that point again.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Try following the things listed here:

http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=en_US&articleId=21028&searchQuery#134&pageNumber=1


----------



## kylelk05 (Jul 10, 2009)

I get the same WoW error #134 that says "failed to read file..." I've tried looking up several posts on the WoW tech support forums and so far no solution has worked. The tech support staff suggests that this error is a result of a variety of issues.

I've tried:
-turning off firewall while playing: didn't work
-ran Blizzard's repair.exe: didn't work
-updated all drivers: didn't work
-scanned for malware: found none and didn't work
-reinstalled the game at least 3 times
-running the game in low video settings: doesn't work
-used chkdsk and windows vista memory test: didn't do anything
-cleaning out the dust from my fans and heatsink: helped with overall CPU performance but still get error #134

But then I ran memtest86 today and found out that I have 25 errors on the 7th test. So I'm guessing I have faulty RAM which seems to be the issue.

-----

Also I was wondering if I can get a professional opinion on this: Could having a 32-bit operation system (vista) and dual 64-bit AMD processors cause processing/memory issues? I was wondering if maybe this was the problem too.


----------

